
The new C standards are worth it - ingve
http://lemire.me/blog/2016/09/14/the-new-c-standards-are-worth-it/
======
sidlls
The new C standards are okay. I am not a fan of the quasi-generics spec and
implementations. If C had a robust generics specification it would be just
fantastic. Most of my personal C++ code looks like C with some generic
implementations via templates where applicable, because I find it easier to
reason about and quite sufficient for most use cases.

